# ISO help to reset display



## joesfolk (Oct 1, 2017)

Will someone please advise me in how to reset my display so that when I go to read a thread the first post shows up first and so on.  Now they are in reverse order.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2017)

Click on User CP then scroll down to Edit Options and scroll down to Thread Display Options and choose your preference.  Don't forget to scroll to the bottom of the page and click on SAVE CHANGES.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Click on User CP then scroll down to Edit Options and scroll down to Thread Display Options and choose your preference.  Don't forget to scroll to the bottom of the page and click on SAVE CHANGES.


Thanks Andy


----------

